# Paint can rim clean up



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve been focused on a long project (that should be done soon) and haven’t had much time for anything else. Today though, I suddenly thought of an easy solution for cleaning the paint can rims. No matter how hard I try I always seem to be chasing that last little bit of paint around and around the rim.

Now I KNOW this has to have been done before, but I suddenly thought of a solution, and of course, I had to make a video of it. Because that’s what I do


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's not bad unless you are using a paint that would liquefy the sticky on the tape. 

I never could see the round paint cans. You usually end up pouring about as much paint on the table as you get in a sprayer.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I just use a painters tool and poke 4-5 holes in the lip, paint drains back into the can, no mess.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Paint-Can-Stretcher-Spout-10Pcs/dp/B00AI1DT36/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1532081170&sr=8-4&keywords=paint+can+spout&dpID=510JygQxfSL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

shoot summ said:


> I just use a painters tool and poke 4-5 holes in the lip, paint drains back into the can, no mess.



Same here, except I just use a small finishing nail. This is a trick my father taught me.




G


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Paul, you need to turn your idea into a woodworking magazine. You might win a prize.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Same here, except I just use a small finishing nail. This is a trick my father taught me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Buddy that was a Pro Painter taught me, finish nail, Painters tool, even a razor knife will work, super quick and easy.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I will be painting my shop floor today and ill give these tips some use. I like the tape solution and I dont know why i never thought of the poke a hole solution before. Some ideas are so simple and easy I think my brain gets in the way of me seeing them, thanks guys.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Maylar said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Paint-Can-Stretcher-Spout-10Pcs/dp/B00AI1DT36/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1532081170&sr=8-4&keywords=paint+can+spout&dpID=510JygQxfSL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


You can also get these with a little spout formed in it.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

bargoon said:


> You can also get these with a little spout formed in it.


Im glad you said that as Im gone run to the hardware store and see if they have any. Painting the floor its easiest just to pour small puddles of paint out and roller it from there. A spout would come in very handy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Im glad you said that as Im gone run to the hardware store and see if they have any. Painting the floor its easiest just to pour small puddles of paint out and roller it from there. A spout would come in very handy.



You can also buy what amounts to an entire lid with a spout built in.












George


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

There is a silicon ring that fits in the groove and keeps paint out. I think Woodcraft carries it.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

GeorgeC said:


> You can also buy what amounts to an entire lid with a spout built in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing my local hardware stores carry were the flat hat brim style and they worked very well. I also used Pauls tip and taped the sections the EZpour didnt cover. I managed to break two roller extensions but my paint can didnt have any paint in the top groove, LOL.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Here is a lid that stirs, pours, and stores:

http://www.rockler.com/mixing-mate-paint-lid-gallon-size-stir-pour-and-store


----------

